# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Vendo plantones de Bolaina Blanca en Ucayali

## Gonzalord

Buenas tardes,
 Se ofrece a la venta plantones de bolaina  blanca (Guazuma crinita) de  excelente calidad genetica y fisiologica  para proyectos de  reforestación de instituciones privadas y nacionales,  empresas, ong´s,  etc.  
Interesados, escribirme a gonzalov34@hotmail.com o llamarme al 983153152 (rpc)  
Saludos,  
Gonzalo VidalTemas similares: Se venden plantones de bolaina blanca VENDO QUINUA BLANCA DE HUALHUAS VENDO QUINUA BLANCA DE HUALHUAS Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca

----------

